# Real or fake?



## DoubleEagleHunter (Dec 15, 2020)

Bought this over the weekend and it has me stumped. It is a gold amber Washington/Taylor flask. It does have an applied top. Glass appears to be from a wood mold. But the bottom has me stumped because I’ve never seen a pontil like this. If it’s fake, it’s a damn good fake.


----------



## Timelypicken (Dec 15, 2020)

My opinion is defiantly fake. Looked it up online and what I saw said they were fakes


----------



## DoubleEagleHunter (Dec 15, 2020)

That’s a damn good fake


----------



## Timelypicken (Dec 15, 2020)

There are lots of good fakes nowadays


----------



## DoubleEagleHunter (Dec 15, 2020)

I figured it could be. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 15, 2020)

Yep...reproduction for sure.  Also, so far as I am aware, there are no embossed US bottles that were blown into a wood mold...that's a myth.  That's also not a pontil but you are right-the bottom is all wrong.  That flaring to the lip is also a giveaway as many of these reproductions have this slightly flared top.


----------



## DoubleEagleHunter (Dec 15, 2020)

Thank you. It looked applied. I took a chance on 20 bucks. It will sit on my shelf and hopefully one day I can replace it with a real one.


----------



## coreya (Dec 15, 2020)

Anything that is supposed to be that old and has that little wear on the base is suspect!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 15, 2020)

DoubleEagleHunter said:


> Thank you. It looked applied. I took a chance on 20 bucks. It will sit on my shelf and hopefully one day I can replace it with a real one.


Reproductions are still collectable. Clevenger Brothers made many reproduction flasks.. not sure who produced yours, so I am not too sure how yours would be valued. Maybe you didn't cash in on the purchase but more or less paid what it is worth.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## DoubleEagleHunter (Dec 16, 2020)

coreya said:


> Anything that is supposed to be that old and has that little wear on the base is suspect!


Yes thank you, I was skeptical of that very thing as well.


----------



## Timelypicken (Dec 16, 2020)

Also any bottle with Wheatons embossed on the bottom is a reproduction. When I started out they fooled me. They still bring a couple bucks tho.


----------



## coreya (Dec 16, 2020)

reproduction = copy of an existing past produced item. 
Fantasy = an item which may bear a resemblance but does not exactly copy an item.
Wheaton made a bunch of Fantasy bottles!


----------



## mike garrett (Dec 23, 2020)

fake all the way. seen so many !


----------



## mike garrett (Dec 23, 2020)

like i said,all in the past 10 years.


----------

